# Smoker racks



## gsuders86 (Apr 28, 2020)

What size expanded metal are you guys using to make racks for your smokers or are you using something else to make racks?  Also how are you seasoning your racks before use?


----------



## BandCollector (Apr 28, 2020)

Expanded metal comes in multiple sizes including 4' x 8' sheets which welding shops have access to, so finding what size you need shouldn't be a problem with a little searching.

Just do not use the galvanized metal.

John


----------



## gsuders86 (Apr 29, 2020)

What gauge is it best to use though?


----------



## gsuders86 (Apr 29, 2020)

What gauge expanded metal is best to use?


----------

